# Transfert photo en pause et bloqué à 1%



## Dwaroth (11 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, manque de place sur mon iPhone 6s+, j’ai décidé de prendre l’abonnement mensuel de 50 Go  sur le cloud, après de nombreuses erreur de connexion, me voilà avec mon super forfait . Malheureusement, mes photos ne ce mettent pas sur mon cloud. D’une pars, dans l’onglet « Stockage ICloud », l’onglet «Sauvegarde » fais le nombre de giga que mes photos utilise sur mon téléphone, alors que « photo » lui, reste bloqué à mes 4,7 Go d’avant mon achat. Quand je vais dans l’onglet « Photos » de mon stockage iPhone, le fabuleux « témoin » reste bloqué à 1%, voir même des fois 0%... Mais aussi, dans ma gallérie de photos, en bas, il y a écrit « Chargement de ... éléments en pause » suivis de « Gérer le stockage »en bleu , suivis de « Espace insuffisant sur l’iphone ». J’ai déjà redémarré, cela n’a rien fait. J’ai bien évidement activer l’option «  Optimiser l’option de stockage ». 

En espérant qu’on puisse m’aider, car mon téléphone est aussi mon outil de travail.. 

Dwaroth


----------



## Dwaroth (12 Novembre 2019)

Problème résolue  j’ai juste fait de la place sur mon téléphone.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2019)

Dwaroth a dit:


> Problème résolue  j’ai juste fait de la place sur mon téléphone.


Intéressant !

Il faut donc faire de la place avant de transférer les photos sur le Cloud, sachant que ce transfert est fait pour… faire de la place sur le tél ! C'est un peu le serpent qui se mord la queue  @macomaniac)


----------



## Maurel (9 Juillet 2021)

Dwaroth a dit:


> Problème résolue  j’ai juste fait de la place sur mon téléphone.


Bonjour,
J’ai le meme soucis qui persiste depuis quelques mois… 
T’as du vider de combien de Giga ton iPhone pour que ça fonctionne ?
Merci,
Cdt.


----------

